# silver /palladium anode



## arthur kierski (Mar 24, 2008)

does any one knows the ratio of silver to palladium in such anodes?
they are used for silver plating baths--it is said that because the anode,
the silver plated pieces have a special hardness and shines


----------



## Arcani (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure but i would think more silver then palladium, maybe palladium plate on silver?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2008)

As an old plater, it makes no sense to me that the anode would be composed of an alloy of Ag and Pd. More likely, the anode would be inert (say, platinized Ti or Ta) and, to control the proper plated alloy, the solution would contain both Ag and Pd salts. The bath chemistry would then be maintained by additions of these, determined by analysis.

Can you give a reference that states that the anode, itself, is an alloy of Ag and Pt? I'm not saying that this is impossible. If it were true, however, I would think that the bath would be very difficult to control.


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 24, 2008)

as soon as i have a reference i will post to you---a client who buys rhodium plating solution from me to plate his fantasies jewllery told me 
about this type of anode which he used many years ago .


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 4, 2008)

Assuming there is such an anode, e.g. for
anti tarnishing purpose, and to remain
with same composition, you have to
plate equal ammounts of Ag and Pd.
This is done by choosing the right
current density, where current-potential
curves for both metals coincide.
Lino1406 - electrochemist


----------

